# Help please



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

I have just scored this at a very reasonable price (brand new in box) but, I would like to set it up on DCC with sound, I found a dcc board but no noise.
Can some one point me in the right direction to set this up, like a part number, I'm green as grass with this stuff and the learning curve is turning into a vertical climb.










Here's the engine, I'm not going to attatch any hand rails if I cannot have dcc/sound, I'll sell it on as brand new.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

i gather it is "dcc ready". this should have a fancy 8pin plug attached to the motor so you can just plug in a dcc decoder... as for sound, my understanding is that it is a seperate decoder that plugs into the dcc decoder you buy... but thats my basic understanding of ir.

Talk to NIMT (sean) he'll know ecactly what you need


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

broox said:


> i gather it is "dcc ready". this should have a fancy 8pin plug attached to the motor so you can just plug in a dcc decoder... as for sound, my understanding is that it is a seperate decoder that plugs into the dcc decoder you buy... but thats my basic understanding of ir.
> 
> Talk to NIMT (sean) he'll know ecactly what you need


No, you don't need a regular DCC decoder AND a sound decoder. Unless it's specifically sold as "sound-only", the sound decoders also have full motor control.

Of course the sound decoder itself does not included the speaker, so that also needs to be installed somehow into the engine's body. So installing sound into something that doesn't have it isn't _quite_ as simple as plug and play, but is still doable.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

learn something new every day  thanks cv.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Try this link it is down under.

http://www.northidahomodeltrains.com/Pages/AustralianHomePage.aspx


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Digitrax does offer a sound and motion decoder that has a speaker attached. It does not sound as good as the Soundtraxx. With Soundtraxx you do have to buy the speaker seperately.

Do talk to Sean (NMIT). He has lots of great info.


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

this is the easy one to start with got this one for my son with autism he work it out in 10 mm just plug and play
cheap on ebay to 
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/E-Z-Command-Walk-Around-Companion-DCC-Bachmann-NEW-RRP-160-00-/261141228345?pt=AU_Toys_Hobbies_Model_Railways&hash=item3ccd3aeb39

and you can control 9 trains DCC one old DC train as well


----------

